# Anyone had or thinking of travelling to Denmarks sperm bank?



## CortneyWil (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, I have been looking online at dk.cryosinternational website, they reckon they can ship to your home in the UK without the consent of a physician, which I thought was to easy to get hold of.
But I'm worried that it won't get through customs, then I thought maybe I should go to Denmark and pick up the sperm and book into a hotel and do the insemination there. Anyone have anyone experiences to share


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi CortneyWil - a few people have asked the FF lawyer on the Ask a Lawyer thread whether it is legal to import sperm from a sperm bank into your home in the UK, and it doesn't appear that it is, even though this sperm bank is advertising this service. 

You'd need to get some clarity on Danish law as to whether it would be legal for the sperm bank to hand over the sperm direct to you - each country has its own laws re: donor sperm and how it can be used. It is possible to do IUI in Denmark using donor sperm - I think that the Storkclinic (not sure of exact spelling!) does it.
Rose xx


----------



## Ice-Queen (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, Cryos Sperm bank in Denmark are fab. They do indeed ship to your door without the need for any doctors involvement! You can order sperm that fits our UK standard (i.e non anoymous and CMS tested) or you can order any standard as the law is only relevant in this counrty when deliverying to a medical center under a doctor) 
They are great communicating with you via phone or email. I have had several orders with them now and all have gone very smoothly without any problem.
I highly recommend them and I will certainly use them again. It also means you can do back to back IUIs or as many as you want to cover bases as they are obviously far far cheaper than using a clinic.
They are a legit sperm bank that does all the stringant testing on donors etc. 
give it a go  I was very wary at first too but im very glad now I tried them.


----------



## KT1980 (Jan 27, 2013)

CortneyWil said:


> Hi, I have been looking online at dk.cryosinternational website, they reckon they can ship to your home in the UK without the consent of a physician, which I thought was to easy to get hold of.
> But I'm worried that it won't get through customs, then I thought maybe I should go to Denmark and pick up the sperm and book into a hotel and do the insemination there. Anyone have anyone experiences to share


I'd love to knowing you have done this yet and how it went? This is also an option I would like to try


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

KT1980 said:


> CortneyWil said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have been looking online at dk.cryosinternational website, they reckon they can ship to your home in the UK without the consent of a physician, which I thought was to easy to get hold of.
> ...


I was wondering this too.
Also, gven that the sperm is said to be viable for 10 or 14 days if left unopened, is the sperm still actually viable/living if opened over consecutive days to do home insemination? 
The reason I ask is that most couples would have sex over a period of time to become pregnant, not many solely once and hit the jackpot straight away, which obviously IUI sort of relies on.
ALso, Denmark appears to have a vast range of cheaper anon sperm, which is an issue I am also considering, along with looks that more closely resemble mine!


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Firstly we were thinking of having it delivered to our home,but worried about customs ect......
Then we toyed with the idea of going to Denmark.............
Now we are going through a clinic and ordering from Cryos.I have had all the tests and can honestly say they didnt trouble me at all and we are now relaxed and excited about what route we are taking............and cant wait 
There was a lot of advice from the ladies on here and advised that going through a clinic whether here or abroad is the best way to do it.......................
We are hoping to start next mth...........fingers crossed.


----------

